# Did this come off an old Craftsman Snow Blower?



## bbaugh66 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi,

I'm having a real hard time finding out what this motor came from. I'd like to get a spare for parts as I'm restoring it. If I knew what it came from it would be easier to search Ebay and whatnot. I have two other early 60's Lausen Tecumseh's with the same Tillotson carb and they came from Simplicity Snow Blowers so I'm leaning towards this one as well. I know it matches up pretty good parts number wise to the Tecumseh H22. I still want to find out what machine this thing came from. Sears is no help. I called them and the person on the phone said that model number was from a mid 80's machine... lol It's early 60's for sure.



















It's got that very recognizable waffle recoil cover. Anyone know what it came from?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.
Very sorry but I can't help you. Be persistent and patie t. Someone will be along to help you.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Larson*

I've got an old Larson 7 HP that came off a 50's or 60's Craftsman snowblower. Not even close to what you have, mine looks like the newer Tecumseh's (which makes sense since they bought Larson).

Sorry, no help here.


----------



## bbaugh66 (Jul 28, 2014)

HCBPH said:


> I've got an old Larson 7 HP that came off a 50's or 60's Craftsman snowblower. Not even close to what you have, mine looks like the newer Tecumseh's (which makes sense since they bought Larson).
> 
> Sorry, no help here.


Your engine was prob replaced along the way


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

The Craftsman prefix;
143	Tecumseh (Lauson Power Products)
Craftsman OEM List | VintageMachinery.org

So today I learned about Lauson engines. Thanks bbaugh66.

Looking at the 1908 "frost king" versions and I learned where Tecumseh must have came up with the "snow king" name many many years later.
http://lausonsmallengines.com/literature/

In 1958 a replacement 2.5 HP engine for Toro was $56
An inflation calculator I found online says
$56.00 in 1958 had the same buying power as $459.53 in 2014.


----------



## bbaugh66 (Jul 28, 2014)

dbert said:


> The Craftsman prefix;
> 143	Tecumseh (Lauson Power Products)
> Craftsman OEM List | VintageMachinery.org
> 
> ...


So this would be from a Sears Craftsman Snow King snow blower?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Sorry.
Snow King is a name Tecumseh used for a series of engines.
Many snow blower manufactures used the Tecumseh "Snow King" engine.
They use no air cleaner but use an airbox that will trap some heat from the exhaust to prevent carburetor icing.

I am just making an assumption Tecumseh's usage of the term "xxx-king" had some relationship with the name used on the early Lausons long before Tecumseh acquired the Lauson company. 

I've no clue what your engine was installed on. The Sears data tag appears to me to be just for the engine itself (just a Tecumseh number). Sorry I was no help, but was thanking you for introducing me to the Lauson and Tecumseh heritage.


----------



## bbaugh66 (Jul 28, 2014)

dbert said:


> Sorry.
> Snow King is a name Tecumseh used for a series of engines.
> Many snow blower manufactures used the Tecumseh "Snow King" engine.
> They use no air cleaner but use an airbox that will trap some heat from the exhaust to prevent carburetor icing.
> ...


No problem at all. It's such a recognizable engine i'm hoping some Craftsman enthusiasts will be able to spot it. It's 2.25 HP so it can only have been used on a few things. Like edger or small tiller. I love this thing for some reason. Wanna paint it up real nice after I get it running.


----------



## Nikon15 (Nov 30, 2021)

Late 1950's early 1960's Tecumseh/Lauson H22-H engine used on Sear's 2-Wheel (reel) mowers. The 1960's Sears catalog has a picture of the mower/engine. I have one of these I converted to a minibike engine.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Welcome to the site Nikon15. You somehow landed on a thread that is 7 years old so you may not get any response from the original poster.


----------



## Nikon15 (Nov 30, 2021)

Nikon15 said:


> Late 1950's early 1960's Tecumseh/Lauson H22-H engine used on Sear's 2-Wheel (reel) mowers. The 1960's Sears catalog has a picture of the mower/engine. I have one of these I converted to a minibike engine.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I had that no pull starting on a Briggs mower in the 60s. Crank it up, press a button. I found the mower at the curb while riding my bicycle, dragged it home about a mile, started right up, just missing a handle bolt. We used that for years.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I had that no pull starting on a Briggs mower in the 60s. Crank it up, press a button. I found the mower at the curb while riding my bicycle, dragged it home about a mile, started right up, just missing a handle bolt. We used that for years.


That is neat! If I understand that correctly, it starts like a windup toy? How much do you have to crank it?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Like a windup toy then press a button to release the tab. You are cranking, turning, rewinding the spring, the letting it go. You are probably cranking it 4-5 turns very easily. The crank folds over the starter housing and snaps down. If it's hard starting, it's easier and faster to just keep pulling with the pull cord. It's a great idea for older weak people, then batteries and electric start was discovered.


----------

